# Toeclips & straps



## Toeclip (30 Jan 2011)

I`ve been cycling for over 30 years now and I`m still using toe clips & straps, I`ve never felt the need to change to clipless. So I was just wondering how many of you still ride in toe clips?


----------



## raindog (30 Jan 2011)

I ride clipless these days but used clips, straps and shoeplates (remember them?) for years when I was young. Nothing wrong with them if that's what you're happy with.


----------



## TVC (30 Jan 2011)

Just start calling it 'retro' and after a while people will think you're cool.


----------



## Jim_Noir (30 Jan 2011)

I do it in the winter... I am thinking of sticking to them for commuting, just feels a bit safer for that kind of trip.


----------



## chillyuk (30 Jan 2011)

I use toeclips, although nowadays I tend not to pull the straps ups very tight like I did when younger.


----------



## Norm (30 Jan 2011)

I did until about 6 months ago, and I would still if I could be bothered to change out the flats on the MTB or the town bike.


----------



## dave r (30 Jan 2011)

Toe clips and straps on my fixed, commuter and general runabout. Clipless on my geared Sunday best bike, Time free ride pedals and Shimano shoes. Like Toeclip I've been on toeclips for about twenty five years and prefer them to clipless.


----------



## Rob3rt (30 Jan 2011)

Straps, no cage - On my fixed.


----------



## Midnight (30 Jan 2011)

I've always used clips & straps on road bikes and still do (shiny Zefal ones). They work for me, so I've never felt the need to go clipless.


----------



## E11a (30 Jan 2011)

Toe clips and straps for me too, although I'm thinking about going clipless.


----------



## Tigerbiten (30 Jan 2011)

I've had to go clipless for safety reasons.
But then again I ride a tadpole recumbent trike.
If my foot slipped off a pedal and went back under the cross-frame at speed, it would probably be an ambulance job.
For that reason I don't unclip untill after I stop.

My sequence for starting off is .......
Sit down.
Clip feet in.
Clip left arm in.
Release brakes and go.

Luck ..........


----------



## postman (30 Jan 2011)

Toeclips and straps for me also .


----------



## Randochap (1 Feb 2011)

I still have clips and straps on my old Nishiki, so I keep tuned in to the particular "flip & clip" movement to position my feet in the clips. I did a blog post a few weeks back w/ pictures of my shoes, cleats, pedals, etc. from the last 30 years. The old leather shoes are still beautiful to look at.


----------



## snailracer (1 Feb 2011)

User13710 said:


> Toe cups for me - like toe clips but without the straps, which I can't see the point of if they're not done up tight.


I use Zefal MT45 toe cups, £7 a pair:


----------



## tyred (1 Feb 2011)

Toe clips and straps on my fixed geared. I had them on my Peugeot but removed them again and just use the flat pedals. Flat pedals on everything else. I'm not after out and out performance and I like the freedom to use whatever shoe I feel like. Besides, I like hill walking and often combine a bike ride with a walk and I can cycle in my hiking boots using my pedals.


----------



## youngoldbloke (1 Feb 2011)

Did until about 5 years ago, when I changed to Look Keos, and still have a pair of shoes. Interestingly they have soles with shallow slots that located on the rear edge of the pedal cage when the straps were tightened. (They are perfect for spinning sessions!) Like others I used to use nail on cleats with clips and straps in my younger days ......


----------



## joebingo (1 Feb 2011)

Clipless on MTB and my modern road bike, my '70s bike has clips and straps as I wanted a bike that I could wear normal shoes on. Ironically, it's the only bike I've had a cliplessmoment on


----------



## Davidc (1 Feb 2011)

Shiny metal clips, real leather straps on the tourer.

Strapless clips integrated into the pedals of the mtb, very good for around town.

Hate the click pedals (Dutch term) known here as clipless, tried them and no problem using them, but hated using them.

Keep the faith!


----------



## rodgy-dodge (1 Feb 2011)

have toe cup on left foot and toe cup and strap on the right one...ok I'm a little odd, changed from spd's a few years ago after I kept falling off coming down Iron Keld


----------



## Cush (2 Feb 2011)

I have thought of changing to "clipless" but after reading these posts I have decided to upgrade to a better pedal and toe cup as 75% of my riding is on busy roads with traffic lights and I do not fancy falling off in front of a HGV at the traffic lights (there is enough road kill round our way with out me adding to the numbers)


----------



## byegad (2 Feb 2011)

All my DFs had them, as my balance is now an issue I ride only recumbent trikes where cleated pedals are a must. Frnkly I'd not have gone to them if I was still on an upright.


----------



## Smokin Joe (2 Feb 2011)

raindog said:


> I ride clipless these days but used clips, straps and shoeplates (remember them?) for years when I was young. Nothing wrong with them if that's what you're happy with.


Same here, modern shoes with velcro straps are a bit bulky for clips and straps though.


----------



## flogster (2 Feb 2011)

snailracer said:


> I use Zefal MT45 toe cups, £7 a pair:



Have these on my Hybrid as well. Made a real difference when put them on, recommended.


----------



## 661-Pete (2 Feb 2011)

I use toeclips and straps myself: always have done, since I was in my 20s with my first road bike.

I would like toeclips, spds, and flats, all to be accorded *equal status* in the cycling world. In other words, those who use clips should not regard clipless as fashionista, cliquey, dicing with death, all that nonsense. But then neither should the clipless fraternity call the toeclip-users words like 'retro', luddite, oldsters or suchlike. And, although nearly every cyclist *starts off* with flat pedals, and in due course almost inevitably switches to one of the other systems, all three systems for connecting your hooves with your pedals are *equally valid*.

Quits, then?


----------



## jayonabike (2 Feb 2011)

SPD-SL's on the road bike, toeclips & straps on the Langster, shin shredding flat DMR-v8 pedals on the MTB


----------



## dave r (2 Feb 2011)

661-Pete said:


> I use toeclips and straps myself: always have done, since I was in my 20s with my first road bike.
> 
> I would like toeclips, spds, and flats, all to be accorded *equal status* in the cycling world. In other words, those who use clips should not regard clipless as fashionista, cliquey, dicing with death, all that nonsense. But then neither should the clipless fraternity call the toeclip-users words like 'retro', luddite, oldsters or suchlike. And, although nearly every cyclist *starts off* with flat pedals, and in due course almost inevitably switches to one of the other systems, all three systems for connecting your hooves with your pedals are *equally valid*.
> 
> Quits, then?



+1 on that


----------



## skudupnorth (3 Feb 2011)

Clips and straps for me too.I like them because i can wear any type of footwear with them such as hiker trainer type shoes.Looking at those Zefal jobbies though,might get a set for the MTB.


----------



## snailracer (4 Feb 2011)

skudupnorth said:


> Clips and straps for me too.I like them because i can wear any type of footwear with them such as hiker trainer type shoes.Looking at those Zefal jobbies though,might get a set for the MTB.


I have had a pair of those plastic Zefal toe cups on my MTB for 18 years and not managed to break them, yet, so they are really tough.


----------



## MarkF (4 Feb 2011)

Toe clips and straps on my Audax and Hybrid, when I tour I like to wear (and take) one pair of comfy trekking type trainer/shoes.


----------



## PADDY_M (17 Sep 2015)

Toeclips and straps.


----------



## GuyBoden (17 Sep 2015)

I used toeclips when I was younger on road bikes, I've just recently got back on a road bike and I'm using Toeclips and straps again. 

I've no problem using anything that works well, so I might give clipless a try at some point.


----------



## GuyBoden (18 Sep 2015)

snailracer said:


> I use Zefal MT45 toe cups, £7 a pair:


At that price, I'll give these a try too.


----------



## RichardB (18 Sep 2015)

The Dawes came with strapless clips, which were surprisingly good at locating the foot properly, but I had a hankering for some proper clips and straps, so I fitted those. I've had toeclips on all bikes (except MTBs) since I was about 16, so I am happy with them. I can see the point of clipless, but I have no desire to fit them, as it would mean buying the shoes as well and that sort of loses the 'jump on anytime' feel. I ride with the straps slightly loose, as for me the purpose is not to locate the foot but to keep it secure when standing up, and a slightly slack strap will do that adequately. But straps just feel _right_.


----------



## swansonj (19 Sep 2015)

Clipless v toeclips, like Lycra, is an under-debated part of the politics of cycling (it is frequently debated but on ground of functionality). If we want to encourage more people to cycle, and for utility journeys, anything that sends the message that you need special equipment to do it - special sporting clothes, or, in this case special shoes - is surely detrimental, just like the perception that you need to wear a helmet* is surely detrimental. 

*There, that's done it....


----------



## wheresthetorch (19 Sep 2015)

I've just 'liked' a post on this thread, only to notice it was written 4 years ago. Oh well, better late than never!


----------



## GuyBoden (19 Sep 2015)

swansonj said:


> If we want to encourage more people to cycle, and for utility journeys, anything that sends the message that you need special equipment to do it - special sporting clothes, or, in this case special shoes - is surely detrimental, just like the perception that you need to wear a helmet* is surely detrimental.
> 
> *There, that's done it....


I agree, we don't need anything that discourages people going cycling on the UK's roads, IMO the more people cycling on the UK's roads the safer it will be, I also feel that cyclists should make some contribute to Vehicle Road Tax.


----------



## Profpointy (19 Sep 2015)

GuyBoden said:


> I agree, we don't need anything that discourages people going cycling on the UK's roads, IMO the more people cycling on the UK's roads the safer it will be, I also feel that cyclists should make some contribute to Vehicle Road Tax.



yes, make the freeloading buggers pay extra for leaving their cars at home. And make them pay even more if they walk whilst we're at it.


----------



## youngoldbloke (19 Sep 2015)

GuyBoden said:


> I agree, we don't need anything that discourages people going cycling on the UK's roads, IMO the more people cycling on the UK's roads the safer it will be, *I also feel that cyclists should make some contribute to Vehicle Road Tax*.


WHY is that? (Ignoring the fact that there is no such thingn as 'road tax' - it is VED, which is emission based, and therefore shouldn't horses should be taxed at a much higher rate than us ? - and most of us pay VED on our cars anyway, and if we are on our bikes we are not adding to congestion etc etc etc etc ....... ) - and wouldn't the requirement to pay put people off cycling?


----------



## Smurfy (20 Sep 2015)

Toeclip said:


> I`ve been cycling for over 30 years now and I`m still using toe clips & straps, I`ve never felt the need to change to clipless. So I was just wondering how many of you still ride in toe clips?


A lot of the benefit of clipless pedals comes from the stiffer sole of a dedicated cycling shoe. You can get a lot of the benefit by using cycling shoes with conventional pedals.


----------



## DaveReading (20 Sep 2015)

Dyed-in-the-wool toeclips and straps user here. 

If I'm off to the pub in decent shoes, I'll normally turn the pedals over and use the plain side, with the straps tightened so the clips don't ground unless I forget to freewheel round corners.


----------



## Profpointy (20 Sep 2015)

YellowTim said:


> A lot of the benefit of clipless pedals comes from the stiffer sole of a dedicated cycling shoe. You can get a lot of the benefit by using cycling shoes with conventional pedals.



yebbutt the (only?) benefit of clips and straps is that you don't need the dreaded "special shoes"; once you've crossed the Rubicon and bought special shoes, might as well go clipless.


----------



## GuyBoden (20 Sep 2015)

youngoldbloke said:


> WHY is that? (Ignoring the fact that there is no such thing as 'road tax' - it is VED, which is emission based, and therefore shouldn't horses should be taxed at a much higher rate than us ? - and most of us pay VED on our cars anyway, and if we are on our bikes we are not adding to congestion etc etc etc etc ....... ) - and wouldn't the requirement to pay put people off cycling?



Yes, you're correct, "Road Tax" was abolished in 1937 and now replaced by VED, but unfortunately some Car drivers _*mistakenly*_ think they have more rights on the road because they pay VED (unfortunately, it's still known by many as Road Tax or Car Tax.). 

Would paying Cycle VED give Cyclists more perceived road rights, I don't know. Maybe, abolishing VED completely would be a better solution.


----------



## swansonj (20 Sep 2015)

Profpointy said:


> yebbutt the (only?) benefit of clips and straps is that you don't need the dreaded "special shoes"; once you've crossed the Rubicon and bought special shoes, might as well go clipless.


The "only" benefit? I'd always assumed there was a reason why "clipless moments" are called "clipless" ...


----------



## Smurfy (20 Sep 2015)

Profpointy said:


> yebbutt the (only?) benefit of clips and straps is that you don't need the dreaded "special shoes"; once you've crossed the Rubicon and bought special shoes, might as well go clipless.


I'd say yes and no. The old style spd shoes can be walked in, so they are very different from road shoes with protruding cleats, which make people waddle when off the bike. I've seen a few people using cycling shoes without clipless pedals, so it clearly appeals to some.


----------



## Profpointy (20 Sep 2015)

i


YellowTim said:


> I'd say yes and no. The old style spd shoes can be walked in, so they are very different from road shoes with protruding cleats, which make people waddle when off the bike. I've seen a few people using cycling shoes without clipless pedals, so it clearly appeals to some.



I was being slightly flippant as I do recall "traditional" cycling shoes with stiff soles, maybe cleats too for use with clips and straps. I never bought a a pair but considered it. Then, as now, my ordinary shows are northampton made brogues or similar rather than trainers so tend to have stiff soles anyway, but did come a cropper trying to get commando soles out of the clips

I've now gone for "mountain bike" style pedals (crank brothers currently) and shoes I can walk in, but can see the benefit of just wearing ordinary shoes. I don't like riding without clips and straps (if not clipless) so haven't favoured the flat-one-side clipless pedals.


----------



## biggs682 (20 Sep 2015)

clips and straps for me too


----------



## GuyBoden (21 Sep 2015)

Got the Zefal Toe clips in the post today they seem very good for the low price.
Thanks for the advice.







Update:
First impressions, I took them for a 25 mile test ride, they keep my feet firmly in place and seem easier to use than loose straps. Still perfecting spinning the pedal after stopping to get my foot back into them.


----------



## sannesley (21 Sep 2015)

I have toeclips on my current road bike. Tried clipless SPD's on my hybrid but don't feel confident in them to be honest.


----------



## Profpointy (21 Sep 2015)

sannesley said:


> I have toeclips on my current road bike. Tried clipless SPD's on my hybrid but don't feel confident in them to be honest.



I find clipless, at least MTB style ones, to be easier to unclip than clips and straps - which is why I changed, grudgingly, from the latter - sacrificing ordinary shoes in the process. Road clipless look a bit of a faff to me, and I want to be able to walk in the shoes, so wouldn't suit me at all, whatever their benefits.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Sep 2015)

I've still got a couple of pairs of Lyotard pedals in the shed, that I used to used for CX, back in the days before SPD were easily available
These also have the proper Chrisophe (?) double-clips, that don't squash if you stand on them

Seen here, with a pair of early 90's SPDs



In fact, somewhere, may in a box in the shed or garage, there's even a pair of Sidi CX shoes from the same time period, ie; the blue ones, with a black Velcro strap covering the laces & just drillings for shoe-plates!


----------



## RichardB (22 Sep 2015)

YellowTim said:


> A lot of the benefit of clipless pedals comes from the stiffer sole of a dedicated cycling shoe. You can get a lot of the benefit by using cycling shoes with conventional pedals.





Profpointy said:


> yebbutt the (only?) benefit of clips and straps is that you don't need the dreaded "special shoes"; once you've crossed the Rubicon and bought special shoes, might as well go clipless.


I still have a pair of 'cycling shoes' from earlier days, and I have brought them out of retirement. Made by Avocet, they are a trainer-style with a low ankle, made of suede with mesh panels and a stiffish sole. Stiff enough to make pedalling more effective, but still fine for walking round it, and they look fairly 'normal'. They slip in and out of the toeclips easily. Ideal compromise, and I have looked around to try to find a modern equivalent, but have drawn a blank so far.


----------



## Smurfy (22 Sep 2015)

RichardB said:


> Ideal compromise, and I have looked around to try to find a modern equivalent, but have drawn a blank so far.


What is the problem with those available? Quite a few cycling shoes have the cleat holes hidden until you remove the rubber cover, so I'd guess they are designed for both conventional and clipless pedals.


----------



## RichardB (22 Sep 2015)

YellowTim said:


> What is the problem with those available? Quite a few cycling shoes have the cleat holes hidden until you remove the rubber cover, so I'd guess they are designed for both conventional and clipless pedals.


I haven't looked seriously, if I'm honest. The ones I have browsed on various websites seem to be divided between pure road shoes and rather clunky-looking MTB-type trainers. The Avocets I have you could easily wear to the pub and just look like suede trainers. I'm sure there is a lot more around, and when it's a priority I will look more closely.


----------



## Smurfy (22 Sep 2015)

RichardB said:


> I haven't looked seriously, if I'm honest. The ones I have browsed on various websites seem to be divided between pure road shoes and rather clunky-looking MTB-type trainers. The Avocets I have you could easily wear to the pub and just look like suede trainers. I'm sure there is a lot more around, and when it's a priority I will look more closely.


In my experience, shopping for cycling shoes is not something that works well online. There are a few shoes that are more leisure or touring orientated, but you really need to visit a shop.


----------



## RichardB (22 Sep 2015)

YellowTim said:


> In my experience, shopping for cycling shoes is not something that works well online. There are a few shoes that are more leisure or touring orientated, but you really need to visit a shop.


Sure. I was just checking out the market really. I would never buy shoes online - I have done in the past (non-cycling) and always a disaster.


----------



## simongt (25 Sep 2015)

I went from toestraps to clipless about twelve years ago because after a thirty year break from toestraps, during which time when I was actually on a bike, I was just using whatever platform pedals the 'bike at the time' had. I tried going back to toestraps, but once again, couldn't master the knack of getting back into the straps quickly after moving off from lights etc.. Was persuaded by a LBC to try Shimano M515 SPDs and I must admit, I've never had any problems with them. I've fallen off twice, but always come out of the pedals in time before hitting the deck. I have 515s on three of my bikes including my daily commute tourer on which I take delight in wizzing past the logjammed traffic on frequent occasions - ! So for me, SPDs are a good thing.


----------



## theloafer (26 Sep 2015)

I have toeclips on all of my bikes tourer road bike and work(commuter) and these cycling shoes  on my second pair as the first pair I had for 20 years(but resoled 4 times) and had to finally bin them  got mine for £70 ...

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Sidi-Scar...ather-Italy-/291552437086?hash=item43e1e1235e


----------

